# Steam-Spiele auf Datenträger (E:) installieren



## Reflox (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Ich hätte da eine Frage: Weiss jemand ob man die Spiele von Steam auch auf (E installieren kann? Er wählt ja leider automatisch Datenträger (C.

Wenn ja: Wie kann man das anstellen?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir hlefen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2011)

du kansnt ganz einfach steam woanders isntallieren

bzw einfach den ganzen steam ordner samt games kopieren, dann musst nur einmal neu verifizieren


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juni 2011)

Ist alles bei Steam beschrieben:

https://support.stea...=7710-TDLC-0426


----------



## Zukane (2. Juni 2011)

Achja und wenn dus wo anders installieren möchtest,
sicher die GCF Dateien von den Spielen (Steam/SteamApps) das sind die Dateipackete von den meisten Games
und lassen sich problemlos verschieben^^


----------



## Sugarwarlock (5. Juni 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass Windows auch Links unterstützt (sowas wie Verknüpfungen. Aber Links sehen wie Ordner aus und werden auch von Systemen so behandelt). Unter Mac OS X wärs einfach ln -fs aber das geht natürlich nicht under Windows... Ich google mal und Editier dann den Beitrag.

So... Windows unterstützt das erst sein Vista (war ja klar...)

Also Schritt für Schritt... 

1.) Steam beenden
2.) Den Ordner "E:\Steam" erstellen (oder ein beliebiges anderes Verzeichnis. Kommt dadrauf an, wo du die Apps haben willst).
3.) Deinen SteamApps Ordner verschieben (Beispielhaft wäre das von "C:\Steam\SteamApps\" nach "E:\Steam\"). Am Ende solltest du also dein Zeug in "E:\Steam\SteamApps" haben.
4.) "C:\Steam\SteamApps\" löschen.
5.) Windowstaste + r drücken.
6.) cmd eingeben.
7.) "c:" (ohne "") und Enter. 
8.) "mklink /d "C:\Steam\SteamApps" "E:\Steam\SteamApps"" (die äußeren Anführungszeichen weglassen! DIE INNEREN SIND WICHTIG!)
9.) Wenn keine Fehlermeldung auftritt: Steam starten und gucken obs funktioniert.

Das ist alles nur theoretisch und nicht getestet. So würde ich es aber unter Mac OS X machen und so macht man es auch mit jedem anderen Betriebssystem. Wenn Windows hier gefailt hat, musst du wohn die Installation verschieben oder alles auf E installieren.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2011)

Nett, das du dir noch mal die Mühe machst. Aber erstens ist das ähnlich, sogar einfacher, schon beschrieben und zweitens hat sich der TE nicht mehr hier gemeldet, obwohl er schon mehrfach online war seit dem. Also wird sich das Thema eh erledigt haben.


----------



## Reflox (5. Juni 2011)

Okay dankeschön, für die vielen guten Antworten.


----------

